# Judo and BJJ?



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2002)

Does Judo have any sort of official position on BJJ? Do they consider it just a variant or substyle of Judo? Is there any prohibition against BJJ players competing in Judo tournaments if they play by the rules?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

What have senior judoka or judo organizations had to say about BJJ?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 2, 2002)

There are lots of folks that do both.  Obviously, you need to know the rules if you wish to compete successfully.  But I have not heard of problems outside of that.

I have heard personal opinions , but nothing "official".

    - Kyle


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 2, 2002)

I had a conversation on this topic, regarding my previous BJJ training, with a Rokudan and Hachidan of the Kodokan.  They both chuckled together and said, "What they are doing is merely 1950's Judo"

BJJ is what the Kodokan focused on back in the 50's era and in their opinions, quite limited.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *BJJ is what the Kodokan focused on back in the 50's era and in their opinions, quite limited. *



Interesting! In that it doesn't have as much in the way of stand-up throws?


----------



## darkdragoon (Apr 23, 2002)

True, BJJ eschews many of the usual judo throws for double legs etc.


----------



## Beam (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkdragoon _
> 
> *True, BJJ eschews many of the usual judo throws for double legs etc. *



It is difficult to do Judo throws against someone who squats low and stiff arms (a posture frequently seen by BJJ practicioners doing stand-up).  You have to realize that Judo rules consider this  "defensive Judo" which is basically a stalling penalty if you don't attack within a few seconds.  It is much easier to throw someone who has a more upright posture that is typical in Japanese style of Judo (as opposed to European styles which are more unorthodox).  Judo throws work best against an opponent also trying to do Judo throws against you.

Having just said that, Judo throws can be very effective, but they require a greater level of skill than double legs, single legs, pulling to guard, etc (at least in my opinion for what little it is worth).


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beam _
> 
> *Having just said that, Judo throws can be very effective, but they require a greater level of skill than double legs, single legs, pulling to guard, etc (at least in my opinion for what little it is worth). *



Not to be argumentative (really, I mean it), but I know quite a few wrestlers that would disagree about the skill level involved in doing a good double leg. If you mean that kind of half-assed dive in followed by flopping back to guard, then I agree whole-heartedly with you.


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

I think so

Judo rules!


----------



## darkdragoon (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beam _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I hope your definition of more skill simply isn't relying on the gi grips.  IMO the no-gi versions of throws take a little more skill.


----------

